# ENTP - Sex thread



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> I like fire and canines and wrinkled sheets in clenched fists and nails digging into my skin.
> That's what I like.


What if there is something more than that? How would you react.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Istbkleta said:


> What if there is something more than that? How would you react.


What do you mean by 'something more'?


----------



## Kyle Looney (Apr 17, 2011)

How do I turn someone on?

Well... The best one I've ever used was with a girl I was dating... We were invited to a party by some friends, so I knew we'd be there for several hours at least... As we arrived, I walked up behind her, pressed against her, and whispered "You have no idea how turned on I'm getting just _thinking _about what I'm going to do to you tonight." I kissed her neck, and then proceeded to forget about it til we left. I nearly got raped when we got home.


----------



## melarlee (Oct 29, 2010)

Bondage. xD


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Moved to the S&R forum due to the content of the thread - we received complaints from Google not to serve ads on content with sex talk.


----------



## soul215 (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy said:


> Moved to the S&R forum due to the content of the thread - we received complaints from Google not to serve ads on content with sex talk.


 I feel like my rights to free speech just got violated LMAO


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

soul215 said:


> I feel like my rights to free speech just got violated LMAO


I think I am horny after this thread.

OK, hold on. 

I feel horny


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy said:


> Moved to the S&R forum due to the content of the thread - we received complaints from Google not to serve ads on content with sex talk.


So we have ads for every forum but this one?


----------



## soul215 (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess its ok to be explicit now that we're in the SEX and RELATIONSHIP section. 
urgh... Im bored now haha


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> A relationship is like a tripod.


O_O10fuckingcharacters


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

soul215 said:


> I guess its ok to be explicit now that we're in the SEX and RELATIONSHIP section.
> urgh... Im bored now haha


I understand you completely. It's socially acceptable now. I think I will be a prude in this forum just to go against the socially acceptable order.

I saw some horrible, horrible threads here. Moral degradation. I cannot believe what young people are doing and thinking nowadays!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

*What can turn an ENTP on?*
Personally I am extremely attracted to people who can hold an intelligent conversation. Braaains! I really enjoy subtlety and people who know how to use it (meaning teasing and flirtation without having to bluntly convey crude points or making it so light I won't notice it). Light touching, nuzzling, kissing... sensual, passionate and personal.

*What have you said and done to your lover that can get them so aroused that they cant say NO to you?*
I hate having to talk during sex. However, there are a few things that made my previous SO go totally nuts, including lightly blowing on or nipping the ears. In the future I'd like to try some things on someone who *isn't* so totally impatient and joyless about it. >.>

*Is sex more important in a relationship or do you think there is more to a relationship than that?*
I don't understand how this question was meant to be phrased. Sex is pretty important in a relationship, but it's obviously not the only part (or else it wouldn't be a relationship, it would just be sex). I go for someone I connect with, then attraction, then realistic qualities (if we work well together in more practical ways). Sex can play a part in all three depending on the person, but if the connection is strong enough and we are attracted to each other in more ways, then I'll probably leave sex to the "realistic" category. Realistically, I'm not going to go celibant for someone; either we'd have to work out some sort of open relationship or that just would not work.


----------



## GodsFavAtheist (Jul 2, 2011)

LMFAO at you all and the damn intelligence thing. For me it's always about the kinkyness. I love to explore and I love a girl who is just as curious as I am. We have always had threesome fantasies. Almost carried it out twice. I m not posessive so some of my fantasies revolve around more than one dick being used on my gf.
I really like tieing her up. not like BDSM, but mostly ropes and cuffs. Sex is very important to me. But that is not the only defining thing in my relationship. But if enjoying sex is not as important for the girl, then I am not into her.

I m trying make it dirtier, but idk what will be offensive coz the truth is way kinkier.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Variety is awesome. Someone who keeps things interesting along with me and never even thinks anything like "let's just get this over with" is an ideal partner.
Some things that are taboo(risk of being caught/naughty, secretary/librarian/nerd, and plaid skirts) will push me over the edge into "must have" land in a heartbeat.

What really turns me on is someone who can stimulate my mind. Anyone can stimulate my crotch, but it's the people who can stimulate my mind that are so valuable. Equals who will surprise me with new thoughts and ideas are extremely arousing.

And I am always down for feigned "capture and seduction" and ostentatious flirting coupled with "what? me? aroused? Never! " is another way to get me to tackle you and peel off your clothes. I have to be pretty sure that's what's wanted though lol. "The safe word is pineapple."


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

soul215 said:


> Alright! Lets talk about what makes you hot and bothered.
> 
> What can turn an ENTP on?
> What have you said and done to your lover that can get them so aroused that they cant say NO to you?
> ...


Sex is kind of secondary for me. I mean, sure, it's great, but there is so much more to a relationship. I could deal with a lacking sex life if I have a partner or friend who can truly stimulate my intellect. Sex and no brain is boring, it's crap... I don't like it, I don't want it. 

When I'm bored I become very unsexual. I don't want it at all. I don't like one night stands, or quick flings. I don't want sex for sex's sake. Although I'm not into mushy and gushy; I want to be with someone interesting, someone I know and someone I trust - after all, getting a little kinky with someone you don't know can be dangerous.

I also cannot stand the thought of having sex with someone dumb. It's a major turn off - talk to me about metaphysics while we're engaging in foreplay - however, a debate is my kind of foreplay, so...

The way to get me into bed? Start a debate, make it passionate, be rough and forceful and just read the signs and know when to "take me". I also have a weakness for redheaded girls. So a smart and sexy redhead who can hold her own against me is a winner.

However, my idea of a chat up line would be planning how to survive a zombie apocalypse or rule the world. I guess I'm not your typical girl.

Note: I should also say that I'm still not sure if I'm an ENTP or an INTP just yet.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

lyricalnuisance said:


> Not many women on the thread? I guess we lie in wait, like crocodiles.
> 
> I like someone to grab me passionately, even roughly...like they can't wait another instant for me.... I like that.
> 
> I suppose I prefer a slightly more dominant partner, but there are times where I'll climb on top and just go at it.


Yep, yep, yep. That^.

I like the intensity of Ne/Ne. It's like being with someone who is inside of your brain and can't do anything wrong.

Intelligence can really do it for me. I can get a brain buzz from a particularly good bit of analysis or a conversation with someone who is the right kind of smart. Instant attraction. Yeah, I'm a huge nerd.


:blushed:


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm ENTP and agreed that focused interest on me playful or annoying is bound to get me excited. 

In response to how to get a lover going it usually amounts to the same but with extreme detail paid to exactly what she wants or doesn't know she wants. I am not a typical charmer so this takes fairly detailed knowledge and a good deal of effort for me but I have had spectacular results. There have been some women I could work into a fever's pitch just by describing my interest in them to them and keeping it in doubt whether or not I intended to actually do anything. The back and forth is crucial and reading their body language is not always perfect but there have been a few times when the turn-on got so intense that a sudden grab for her resulted in body shaking orgasm at the first touch. What was amazing to me was the embarrassment just after that, in two cases. I was soaring and in each case the woman was ... embarrassed? Fantastic nights followed each though.

Oh and another thing ...
If the woman is into initiating that is HUGE! I have to say that easily that is the biggest lack in the ladies. Starting things. I am red-blooded and sex is very important to me but I admit that it sickens me to start things every time. It makes me feel like a beggar. I have let more than a week go by in some cases, and ignored the suggestions that I start something. In almost every case I communicate. So amazingly boring to always be the chaser. I'd settle for 75% in a heartbeat.


----------



## ThenAgain (May 6, 2016)

I'll revive this discussion, being on my quest to understand my ENTP crush.

It suddenly occurred to me why he said certain things that initially left me wondering where he's coming from, and also why he tends to get involved with unstable women he doesn't even like. Apparently he's kinky to some extent and likes to dominate. Sex is obviously important to him, so when he finds someone with whom it works, he's inclined to look past many shortcomings on other areas of the relationship, such as the woman being a pain in the ass. Also these factors are probably interrelated in some ways.

However, he also seems to be wishing to eventually find someone who he genuinely likes _and _with whom the sex would also be satisfying. This is where I come in.  

The thing is, I've spent my entire adult life in steady relationships with men who preferred quite basic, no-frills sex. That suited me rather well, as I tend to get a deep rush and pleasure simply out of the intimacy of a good, emotionally secure relationship. When this gets channeled into sexual interactions, it goes a long way for me. However, upon very briefly touching something a little more dom/sub -ish with my crush (we've had sex once, on our first date), I found it to be an avenue I very much would like to explore further. As I happen to be very sensitive when it comes to my mental system and its balance, and want things to stay that way and not break or harm myself too much, I want to sort out certain things before proceeding with having more sex with the ENTP (or at least seeing if he's still available to me).

The first that comes to mind is about the basic structure of BDSM (in case there even is an all-encompassing one that can be described), related to mental/emotional security. I remember this guy wanting to know if I'm looking for security in my intimate relationships. I would say I am, to some degree, while also being self sufficient and independent. I used to need much more security when I was younger, but have learned to overcome most of those needs and now consider myself to be on a quite healthy level. I also remember this guy saying he can't provide much of it. I'm now wondering in what way this might be related to his sexuality.

He explained having highly functional sex with a woman who is emotionally attached to him and hates him for not giving her what/all she wants, like commitment. Apparently she tends to openly express her hatred, dumping him frequently and returning later as she can't seem to be able to let go, even though it's not an ideal arrangement for her. For him it seems less than ideal as well, as he said he doesn't experience a mental connection to her, but that the sex works well. (His expression about all this was way more vague, but I think I got it relatively right.) 

As I know next to nothing about BDSM, I was left wondering if the above described setting/dynamic is in fact a condition for functional sex in this area. It sounds emotionally quite unstable and lacking of the kind of security that would be necessary for me to achieve with a partner in order to enjoy sex. In fact I need to have unconditional trust to my partner for anything to begin working. When things do work, however, I'm very open to exploring almost anything that would turn my partner on. Thinking about certain things he touched upon during the sex we had, and then thinking about his personality, how he already turns me on barely by existing (his gestures, voice, quirks, everything) and how much I respect him, and thinking again about what possibilities it might open up to have more sex with him, letting him have more control over me.. makes my mind nearly explode.

I very seriously want to get it on with him, but I'm also afraid I might get involved with something so challenging and difficult that it would break me (in a bad way; maybe there are also good ways for someone to break). Like if in fact he would not treat me well enough for me to be able to trust him unconditionally, but at the same time I would already be too obsessed with the sex to let go.. Kind of like the case with the woman he's currently seeing. I definitely do not want to flush my life down the toilet that way. My work life and ability to realize my ambitions would suffer too much, and also I can't be sure I could maintain my mental balance in a situation like that, at least not without losing a hefty portion of my emotional register and sensitivity. Does this imply I'm too wimpy for BDSM, or not really into it? Is it only good for people who are somehow irreversibly disturbed and unable/unwilling to be happy? I'm very sorry for the resentful sounding presumption of that question.. if it happens to offend anyone, please just put it down to my ignorance about the subject.

Looking for any comments and advice you guys can think of giving. Especially those of you who are into BDSM. I'm a complete beginner with this, so no advice is probably too elementary.


----------

